
Ask HN: Where can I find a list of Akamai PoPs/edge locations? - nkkollaw
I&#x27;ve been searching all over the internet, and I can&#x27;t find a list of Akamai PoPs.<p>The closest thing is this: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wwwnui.akamai.com&#x2F;globe&#x2F;, but it&#x27;s not really a list.<p>Maybe they have too many to list?
======
brudgers
Why not contact Akamai?

~~~
nkkollaw
They didn't reply, unfortunately.

~~~
brudgers
What reason did you provide for seeking the information and how would
answering that question be in Akamai's interest?

~~~
nkkollaw
I said that I was looking to use their CDN service, but I couldn't find some
information that I needed to evaluate their service.

I really don't understand your "how would answering that question be in
Akamai's interest?". Isn't that what companies do, getting clients..? You also
said that contacting Akamai would indeed be the right thing to do, but then
you're implying that they have no interest in replying to a prospect's query?
I'm confused.

~~~
brudgers
I'm sorry I created those impressions. I was just trying to figure out the
story behind the question.

Good luck.

~~~
nkkollaw
Ah, gotcha.

Well, for now I'm stuck.

I just asked Rackspace, too, since they use Akamai for their CDN.

